

What are Google thinking: Part 2 - user24
http://www.puremango.co.uk/2011/02/what-are-google-thinking-part-2/

======
lx
"They're trying to kill me," Yossarian told him calmly.

"No one's trying to kill you," Clevinger cried.

"Then why are they shooting at me?" Yossarian asked

"They're shooting at everyone," Clevinger answered."They're trying to kill
everyone."

"And what difference does that make?"

_._._._._._._._._._._._._

Joseph Heller - Catch-22

